
Show HN: Email Tracker – Find out when and if people view your emails seamlessly - etrackr
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/bnompdfnhdbgdaoanapncknhmckenfog
======
mobiuscog
What if the recipient disables images and HTML/script ?

~~~
etrackr
If the recipient blocks images it will not work unless either you persuade
them to unblock images by including an image they would want to see or they
click on a link (link tracking only for pro users). Most users won't have
images blocked automatically especially if it's someone you commonly email. No
email tracking can work all the time but this will work in as much cases as
possible, is completely free, and is so seamless you don't even know it's
there until you need it. Enable it and I guarantee you will get some
interesting stats about the people you email. It's definitely helped with my
follow ups and replies.

------
yarper
Most of these tools don't work. How does this one work differently?

~~~
etrackr
No email tracking can work all the time but this will work in as much cases as
possible, is completely free, and is so seamless you don't even know it's
there until you need it. Enable it and I guarantee you will get some
interesting stats about the people you email. It's definitely helped with my
follow ups and replies.

~~~
27182818284
You kind of dodged the person's question. What do you use to check that emails
are opened?

~~~
etrackr
Sorry. The extension uses a hidden tracking pixel to check if emails get
opened.

------
Raed667
This would be interesting if it was a Thunderbird plug-in.

~~~
etrackr
Thanks for the suggestion. I'll definitely keep it in mind for the future.

